# Macbook : Réparer une petite nappe en partie sectionnée



## jayjayjay (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à sectionner en partie une nappe (cf photo) sur mon macbook 2006 en insérant un disque dur dans le mauvais sens... 
Depuis, il ne démarre plus j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de réparer mon erreur (soudure?), si il est possible de commander la nappe en question pour la remplacer ou si qqn a une idée du prix que ça me couterait dans un SAV et en ce cas si vous avez une adresse sérieuse sur Paris (quid d'ICLG?).
Les photos du massacre :
Voir la pièce jointe 56022

Voir la pièce jointe 56032

Voir la pièce jointe 56042


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Avril 2011)

On voit pas très bien sur cette photo, et j'ai pas la patience de démonter le mien pour voir ça, mais...
à cet endroit, il n'y à que le module IR et la led de mise en veille, non ? 

Peut-être que le plus simple serait d'essayer de vivre sans cette partie là, en débranchant juste la nappe reliée à la carte mère (ou bien la carte fille sur laquelle vient se brancher le disque dur, si c'est là que c'est connecté), et en isolant les connecteurs pour éviter les court-circuits avec les éléments alentours.

Souder ces trucs là.. c'est pas super évident. 

Si la coupure est petite, j'essayerais dans un premier temps de remettre les deux parties face à face, et avec un morceau de ruban adhésif, de maintenir la connexion. 

Si la coupure ne concerne qu'un circuit de coupé, éventuellement, j'essayerais de la soudure... mais comment poser un point de soudure sur ce plastique sans tout faire fondre, et donc sans créer un court-circuit ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h29 ----------

J'ai fait un petit tours des boutiques :
À chaque fois, la pièce n'est pas vendu séparément, puisqu'elle semble indissociable du boitier. 

Par contre, elle est bien connectée à la carte fille où l'on branche le disque dur.


----------



## jayjayjay (15 Avril 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> On voit pas très bien sur cette photo, et j'ai pas la patience de démonter le mien pour voir ça, mais...
> à cet endroit, il n'y à que le module IR et la led de mise en veille, non ?



En effet je n'ai aucune idée de l'utilité de cette nappe et si tu me dis qu'il s'agit du module IR ou de mise en veille, peut-être que cette nappe n'est pas en cause dans le problème d'alllumage du macbook? Je reste curieux sur son utilité...



> Peut-être que le plus simple serait d'essayer de vivre sans cette partie là, en débranchant juste la nappe reliée à la carte mère (ou bien la carte fille sur laquelle vient se brancher le disque dur, si c'est là que c'est connecté), et en isolant les connecteurs pour éviter les court-circuits avec les éléments alentours.



Enlever la nappe pourrait faire démarrer le mac? Je perdrai alors sans doute la fonction infra rouge?



> Souder ces trucs là.. c'est pas super évident.
> 
> Si la coupure est petite, j'essayerais dans un premier temps de remettre les deux parties face à face, et avec un morceau de ruban adhésif, de maintenir la connexion.
> 
> Si la coupure ne concerne qu'un circuit de coupé, éventuellement, j'essayerais de la soudure... mais comment poser un point de soudure sur ce plastique sans tout faire fondre, et donc sans créer un court-circuit ?



En effet la soudure sur du plastique, ça me semble risqué... pour moi en tout cas.  je tente l'adhésif et te dirai si ça fonctionne.



> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h29 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]J'ai fait un petit tours des boutiques :
> À chaque fois, la pièce n'est pas vendu séparément, puisqu'elle semble indissociable du boitier.
> ...



Oui j'ai cherché sur des boutiques internet, mais pas de trace de cette seule petite pièce... as-tu trouvé quelque chose même si elle n'est pas vendue seule

Une autre photo de meilleur qualité. 
Voir la pièce jointe 56052


J'ai remarqué qu'une autre nappe était abimé, "derrière le clavier",  peut-elle être aussi mis en cause dans mon problème d'allumage?
Voir la pièce jointe 56062


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Avril 2011)

> Enlever la nappe pourrait faire démarrer le mac? Je perdrai alors sans doute la fonction infra rouge?


Surement que la nappe créé un faux contact. C'est pourquoi le mac de démarre pas. 
Et perdre la fonction infra-rouge + indicateur de veille, c'est simplement perdre la fonction télécommande + loupiote qui ronfle quand le mac est en panne. (Ce dernier point étant peut-être plus délicat)

Pour la nappe qui est derrière la clavier, je comprends pas comment ça à pu arriver là. Alors peut-être que la nappe à "naturellement" un trous à cet endroit là. Essaye d'abord de faire sans tenir compte de ça. 

Voilà une des pièces que j'ai trouvé : http://www.macpartsonline.com/macbo...cbook-1-83-2ghz-core2duo-late-2006-a1181.html


----------



## jayjayjay (15 Avril 2011)

J'ai retiré la nappe au niveau de la carte fille du disque dur (cf photo), j'ai fait attention à ce que le bout restant ne touche rien d'autre mais toujours ça ne s'allume toujours pas... Ah j'oubliais : le disque d'installation de Tiger est dans le lecteur j'aimerai bien le récupérer. Sinon quel est le meilleur moyen d'isoler le petit bout de nappe restante?
Encore merci
Voir la pièce jointe 56072

Voir la pièce jointe 56082


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Avril 2011)

À cet endroit là, ça ne craint probablement pas trop. 

Bon... toujours rien. 

Alors soit il faut faire une réinitialisation du SMU, soit l'ordinateur ne peux se passer de ce circuit (ce qui m'étonnerais), soit les tentatives d'allumage avec le circuit défectueux on causé des défaillances. Et là, on est mal.


PS : Je tiens à te remercier pour tes photos. Ça aide bien à comprendre le problème.


----------



## jayjayjay (15 Avril 2011)

J'ai tenté une réinitialisation du SMU (SMC en français, non?), toujours rien. 
Petite question au passage, j'ai fait les tests sans remettre les vis, est-ce que ça peut avoir une influence? D'autre part le disque dur que j'ai mis à l'intérieur provient d'un boitier externe et n'a jamais été testé sur le mac mais je pense que ça n'empêcherait pas le mac de s'allumer, non?
Sinon quid du disque resté dans le superdrive?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Avril 2011)

jayjayjay a dit:


> J'ai tenté une réinitialisation du SMU (SMC en français, non? *-Oui *:rose, toujours rien.
> Petite question au passage, j'ai fait les tests sans remettre les vis, est-ce que ça peut avoir une influence? *-Non* D'autre part le disque dur que j'ai mis à l'intérieur provient d'un boitier externe et n'a jamais été testé sur le mac mais je pense que ça n'empêcherait pas le mac de s'allumer, non?* -Mieux vaut ne pas ajouter des facteurs, surtout que dans notre cas, c'est une zone à problème. *
> Sinon quid du disque resté dans le superdrive?



Pour le DVD, à se stade de mort, il faut démonter un peux plus. Alors attendons peut-être un peux ?

Est-ce que la loupiote du MagSafe passe au vert ?

Autre méthode de démarrage : enfoncer le bouton power jusqu'à ce que quelque chose arrive. Bon, au bout de 30s si ça ne fait rien, tu peux relâcher. Mais par contre, si ça démarre, appuie vite sur le clic de la souris pour faire sortir le DVD, et éteins-le ensuite. Avec cette technique, ça va ventiler jusqu'à décollage. 

Le stade d'après, c'est de faire démarrer le truc avec d'abord un minimum de choses, et d'en rajouter un à chaque autre tentative. À cette occasion, nous nous intéresseront à cette page, partie démarrage sans clavier. 

Mais franchement, y-a anguille.


----------



## jayjayjay (16 Avril 2011)

A propos de la loupiotte :  je me rends compte qu'elle reste tout le temps orange alors que les témoins sur la batterie affichent 5/5&#8230; étrange, non? En fait quand je branche le magsafe, il est vert pendant 2 sec puis orange.
J'attends ton avis avant de tenter quoique ce soit d'imprudent 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

Bon en fait non, elle a finie par repasser verte...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Avril 2011)

jayjayjay a dit:


> A propos de la loupiotte :  je me rends compte qu'elle reste tout le temps orange alors que les témoins sur la batterie affichent 5/5&#8230; étrange, non? En fait quand je branche le magsafe, il est vert pendant 2 sec puis orange.
> J'attends ton avis avant de tenter quoique ce soit d'imprudent
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------
> ...



Rien d'anormal à tout ça. 

Démarrage sans clavier, ni DVD ni disque dur ni batterie. Si tu arrives à trouver le truc indiqué dans l'article cité plus haut.


----------



## jayjayjay (16 Avril 2011)

Bon cette fois j'ai tout retiré, je l'ai branché sur l'alim mais je ne parviens pas à trouver les pins on/off, il me semble que le modèle présenté dans ton lien n'est pas identique au mien.
Voir la pièce jointe 56222


Voir la pièce jointe 56212


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Avril 2011)

J'ai démonté le mien ce matin (Ménage de printemps...)
Effectivement sur ton et mon modèle, il n'y à pas le logo indiqué dans le lien, par contre, il y à un truc "pwr rtc" au même endroit, pour Power quelquechose. Mais je n'ai pas réussis à en faire quoique ce soit. :-(


Edit : 

Là, un gar qui demande de l'aide car il à modifié son MacBook pour en faire un genre de tablette.
Il s'était attaqué au bouton power, mais il à du défaire ses soudures à un moment donné, et c'est là que ça ne va plus pour lui.
En tout cas, il y à deux photos où l'on voit très bien la zone ou il à branché ses fils. Qui n'est pas la zone indiquée pour les cartes mères plus récentes.


----------



## jayjayjay (18 Avril 2011)

En effet j'ai vu qu'il y avait chez moi aussi un truc "PWR BTN"
Que faire maintenant? Y a-t-il autre chose à tenter?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Avril 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Edit :
> 
> Là, un gar qui demande de l'aide car il à modifié son MacBook pour en faire un genre de tablette.
> Il s'était attaqué au bouton power, mais il à du défaire ses soudures à un moment donné, et c'est là que ça ne va plus pour lui.
> En tout cas, il y à deux photos où l'on voit très bien la zone ou il à branché ses fils. Qui n'est pas la zone indiquée pour les cartes mères plus récentes.









Il semblerais que sur nos MacBook anciens, ce soit ces connecteurs mal en point sur la photo du dessus qui servent à faire un démarrage. (Le connecteur que l'on voit est celui du wantilateur)
Petit coup de trombone. 

Tu as essayé un démarrage en ayant déconnecté le câble qui va au connecteur sata du disque dur ?

Je sais plus quoi te proposer. :rose:


----------



## jayjayjay (20 Avril 2011)

Oui j'ai essayé mais sans succès. Merci pour ton aide, j'aurai au moins appris certaines choses sur l'intérieur de la machine&#8230;
Je crois que je vais en rester là et l'emmener à un SAV, il y a un revendeur ICLG près de chez moi, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent... connais-tu une adresse sérieuse sur Paris?
Dernière question : le dvd de Tiger est resté dans le superdrive, connais-tu une technique pour le sortir sans tout démonter?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2011)

jayjayjay a dit:


> Dernière question : le dvd de Tiger est resté dans le superdrive, connais-tu une technique pour le sortir sans tout démonter?



à priori, non. :rose:


----------

